# Simon Daum says hello (:



## Simon Daum (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey there,

This is Simon Daum from Germany, Freiburg.

My great love is to compose soundtracks, mainly pianobased. Up to date I have relased 6 CDs, and written music for a few films and similar projects.

In 2013 I became very ill, so that it wasnt certain I would survive... Since 2013 I have written almost no music because of my health challanges, but am fighting my way back to life. Music has blessed my life tremendously, and has given me much courage during these times, especially the music of Thomas Newman, whom I consider one of the most talented musicians out there.

My goal as a composer is to pass that gift on to others, and I am excited to meet new friends on this forum. Though I love epic music, I still need and want to learn a lot about it, and how I can improove, since my main category is rather piano based, emotional music. But who can deny the fun of writing epic music? 

Listen to some of my tracks here:

youtube

soundcloud.com

Thank you all 
Simon Daum


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 16, 2015)

Welcome Simon!  I hope you get better! Praying.

This is a really good place to learn and just ask, even if you feel it's a stupid question .


----------



## Simon Daum (Dec 16, 2015)

sekkosiki said:


> Welcome Simon!  I hope you get better! Praying.
> 
> This is a really good place to learn and just ask, even if you feel it's a stupid question .



Sekkosiki, thanks a lot


----------



## Simon Daum (Dec 16, 2015)

Orcel said:


> GrussGott


Grüße zurück


----------



## cbk780 (Dec 16, 2015)

Enjoyed your tracks. Very emotional, strong and sensitive.


----------



## Simon Daum (Dec 16, 2015)

cbk780 said:


> Enjoyed your tracks. Very emotional, strong and sensitive.


Thank you so much for listening, and for your kind words..


----------

